# Operators Manuels on the web.



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Tonight after I got home, I needed to get out the operators manuel on my old 20 year old Murray garden tractor to get some info on finding the size of the drive belt. Well after a couple hours I could not find it and am assuming that I lost it. I would love to find a site and even on this site where we could upload entire instruction manuels and they would be free or low cost for the private use of everyone on the site. What do you guys think. I'm just throwing out the idea. Whenever anyone puts a owners guide out in Adobe I immediately save it for future use. :saber:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

It would be a great resource tool. don't know if it would be stepping on the toes of manufactuers. Some may get mad if you gave away their copywrited manuals for free. 

:smoking:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> * I would love to find a site and even on this site where we could upload entire instruction manuels and they would be free or low cost for the private use of everyone on the site. *




This wont really help you out much with your murray....
But simplicity does have on line Manuals and parts guides...


simplicity manuals on line


----------

